#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  Mobile block chain-enabled virtual Operating System- What does it mean?

## Helena

As we all know bloackchain is a digital ledger for keeping records of any crypto currency transactions between two parties.
On the other hand our computers as well as the smartphones have an Operating System(OS) like Andriod,IOS,Microsoft,Linux etc.


Meanwhile it's announced that *Wyoming and Hong Kong based Nynja has plans to distribute their Nynja virtual Operating System on Amgoo*
*smartphones in Latin America where the core currency of this system would be Nynja coin.*


I have no idea about this blockchain OS! *Is that an OS which allows users to do blockchain based transactions or services through smartphones? Will it be a secured one?*
*Share your knowledge*

----------

